# Four Jaw Chucks - speedier adjusting



## David Morrow (Dec 6, 2012)

I sort of enjoy dialing in a four jaw chuck but it drives me crazy pulling out the key, spinning the chuck ( if necessary ), reinserting the key, and adjust some more, repeat, etc...

I had an idea and did a bit of Googling but did not find anyone else who had the same thoughts on the matter so...

I just purchased a new four jaw chuck from Sherline and it uses a hex key to adjust but it has all of the same issues as a normally keyed chuck. I thought that it would be much easier to have four keys inserted during the initial adjustment phase when you didn't need to exert a lot of pressure to really secure the material. So, I came up with four small keys - a very simple project that takes about an hour or so to make all four. I like them so much that I'm going to make a set for my Myford S7 although it uses a conventional key.














A few more photo's and description here :
http://www.ldrider.ca/cnc/chuck-speed-key/chuck-speed-key.htm


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice idea and I can see the benefit, but I make it a point not to remove my hand from the chuck key ever, while it's inserted, just so I know I'll never hit the start button and have one thrown at me.


----------



## chucketn (Dec 6, 2012)

Great ideal. Going to have to steal that one!

Chuck


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 6, 2012)

having two keys is another option and you get better grip. it does not take a lot to move a part a thou. 
Tin


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 8, 2012)

I use two keys and, like Cogsy, keep them in my hands at all times. It is just one of my fetishes (we all need at least one)

Jim


----------



## gus (Dec 8, 2012)

After having one chuck key flung  and missed me. I make it a point to have no chuck key in the chuck. 

As for centering,it is practice make perfection. My 1940s----1960s maestros standardised on four jaws and they could chuck and centre a job in no time using scribing blocks. Used to watch them doing centering. I have seen some old hands do it by finger touching the scribing needle. The truth is these have poor eyesights. Hence by touch.


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (Dec 8, 2012)

I use two keys too, the oposite movement of both hands together is very natural in fact, certainly more than a single key, and after, removing the two keys also seems more obvious.


----------



## Beachside_Hank (Dec 17, 2012)

I had the same notion as you did, only my execution was a little more pedestrian than your nicely done set:




A brass square filed down to fit and a valve handle. It works, but the shaft is too long, rubbing against the rear splash shield so I gotta get back to it.


----------

